# Just another Spell



## MedicPrincess (Dec 23, 2004)

My first cardiac arrest. And the only one so far that is still living (have been vol. ff for 2 yr). I am currently 1 in 12 but whose counting.

Anyway, we are called to the home of one of our "regulars" for an unconsicous person. Seems she is racking up frequent flyer miles with both the Med Units and Life Flight and this is a "normal" call for this paticular house. and  it seems like our Med Unit is ALWAYS on an extended response when we go to this house. So we roll up, grab our bags and walk on up to the porch where about 9 or so people were sitting, having a few beers.

Me: "Hey guys, someone call 911? Are we here for Nancy*?"

Some Random Drunk Guy: "Yep"

Me:  "Someone want to tell me where she is? I need to see if we can wait for the Med Unit or if Life Flight should continue."

Random Drunk:  "Yep."

Me:"Well, where is she?"

Guy: "Over there, she's havin' one of them spells."

Looking around on the porch, over the edge nobody. Have my partner go inside, and my Captain check around back. No, Nancy.

Me (not known for a high level of tact with drunks): "Look, we are getting ready to Land a -insert swear word here- Helicopter on your front lawn (they really do have a nice LZ, that we use.) in about 3 minutes, you need to tell me NOW where she is."

"Yep. She is havin' one of them spells. She didn't look so good, so she grabbed another beer and headed over there."

He gestured across the street, so my partner, my cpt and I all walk across the street. Sure enough, there is Nancy, "having a spell" in the ditch. Reach down to check her, trying to get her up. Oh S*** No pulse.

"Hey Cpt. This spell is a code. Lets go." (ok, so I yelled this. and maybe these were not my EXACT words.  Sorry)

About that time Life Flight is on short final, ready to land. We barely have time to get started good on CPR and here they come. They do their magic, and take her away.

I head back to the people on the porch to get some info for our report, and the GENIOUS on the porch asks

"Will Nancy be long? Cause if she's gonna be gone for a while, I'm gonna drink her beer,"


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 23, 2004)

At least they were smart enough to call for help.

If you're not an EMT yet, are you a CFR?  And are you a vollie FF or paid?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 23, 2004)

We are a combo dept.  All of are vollies are FF1 w. CFR.


----------

